# Ideas for unique tables advertisment?



## EvanS (Dec 5, 2015)

Hello everybody!
I decided to register and ask this question here, because to be honest I've been lurking here for a bit and it looks like the best place where I'll get valuable answers.

To make this story simple, I need to sell some tables.
But they are not an ordinary tables, let me give you an example of one:
http://oldwooddesign.pl/en/furniture,stoly,bog_oak_table-3?cats=&drewno=
(pictures in the link) (tables based in Poland, but we have ability to move it around the world)
The table above is made out of 1.6 thousand years old Black Oak wood (single block of it).
Age of wood is verified by Silesian Univeristy (picture of document confirming the age is also among the photos in the link)
As you can see there are also 2 glass dividers, legs are made out of stainless steel.

Measurements are 299×75 x 90-93 cm.

Now my question is, where and how should I approach selling this?
Do you guys have any ideas what would work?

Thanks for your answers in advance!


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Evan, send pix to various design magazines, like Architectural Digest or sites like houzz.com or high end retailers like Neimann-Marcus. Good luck!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Approaching interior design companies is probably your best bet. Maybe high-end furniture outlets in larger metropolitan areas also.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

The above ideas are great, I would suggest a you tube video entitled ?art table made with rare 1600 year old wood".


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Also 
Welcome to LJs


----------



## EvanS (Dec 5, 2015)

Thank you very much for your answers, I appreciate them all and already sent some emails. 
Also thanks a lot for warm welcome!


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

Doesn't hurt to sign up with pinrest and post photos of all your different designs under say furniture.you'd be surprised how many followers you'll get.which turn into buyers and designers follow too.it's one more place to get your name out there.


----------

